# Lego hide?



## thetechnician (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey guys,

So i've been thinking about making a hide for my spottie and currently she has a tissue box (with entry and exit holes cut out). Then i remembered my old boxs of lego lying around and thought what could be easier than making a hide from that! you can build it with several levels for her to climb through with multiple entry and exit holes and change it around for her ever few months so she doesn't get bored.

What are peoples thoughts on the matter? Or has anyone else tried this idea?


----------



## hornet (Feb 13, 2011)

thats really not a bad idea, apart from it looking like a kids toy lol, it would be easy to clean, no overly sharp edges, the knobs that clicks it together would be useful for shedding and fully customizable


----------



## dossy (Feb 13, 2011)

hornet said:


> thats really not a bad idea, apart from it looking like a kids toy lol, it would be easy to clean, no overly sharp edges, the knobs that clicks it together would be useful for shedding and fully customizable



and you can access any part of it if you needed to get the snake out

as for the kids toy well yes but you could make it all out of black or grey bricks or even print off a rock looking thing and glue it to the lego like a sticker


----------



## thetechnician (Feb 13, 2011)

that's kinda what i thought as well - great for shedding and easy to clean  anything specific that i need to keep in mind when building? anyone have any photos of their lego hides?


----------



## thetechnician (Feb 13, 2011)

You can always just spray paint them? lol  do it full jungle camo style


----------



## Jen (Feb 13, 2011)

Can't you get camo lego, I think I have seen that somewhere...


----------



## wiz-fiz (Feb 13, 2011)

I have one. it used to sit at the cool end, and rubix neber left it, now its in the hot end, she never leaves it, well not during the day. She Loves it.


Will


----------



## Jimbobulan (Feb 14, 2011)

Now i want to go out and buy as much castle lego as possible and build a medi-evil empire for my dragons and geckos!


----------



## Darijo (Feb 14, 2011)

Jimbobulan said:


> Now i want to go out and buy as much castle lego as possible and build a medi-evil empire for my dragons and geckos!


 
I really want to see that, and a moat for the snakes or Geckos to crawl in and attack the castle


----------



## thetechnician (Feb 15, 2011)

ok!!! so today i've pulled out the old lego box and man is it HUGE!!! can't wait to start building something tomorrow  i've found a few bases and ideas are brewing  will have to sanitize everything first though... so will need to think of a way (proper) of doing that...


----------



## redlittlejim (Feb 15, 2011)

Can someone put up a few pics of Lego hides? I'm real keen to see


----------



## thetechnician (Feb 15, 2011)

redlittlejim said:


> Can someone put up a few pics of Lego hides? I'm real keen to see


 
separate thread will be started for all in a few days!


----------



## murrayanddig (Feb 15, 2011)

sounds like a great idea. now if only i can get the population of south oz to pronounce lego correctly i'll be a happy man! it's lego not laygo!!!


----------



## FusionMorelia (Feb 17, 2011)

could have an issue with hygiene as lego draws liquid between each brick so if your snake takes a leak or sloppy poo on it it would leech in and require it to be taken fully apart to clean each brick.


----------

